# Cooking TV show volunteer



## vasso30

Hi all,

My crew and I are looking for volunteers who would like to star in a television show about cooking.
Participants must fulfil the following criteria:
• Be foreign expats (from any country), currently living in Athens.
• Have moderate knowledge of the Greek language (speaking)
• Be willing to cook on camera and talk a little about your country's traditional cuisine.

Please note that:
-This is not a paid job ad and it does not include any kind of commitment.
-Your participation will be for a one-off episode (not a series).

Please pm me for more information and questions you may have.
Only serious proposals please.

Thank you in advance,
Vasso A.


----------



## Julitsa

Hi Vasso!

I'm Julie, and I'm writing for my boyfriend, Petros, who is from Zurich and an excellent cook (according to me at least  ).
We know that Zurich is not really known for its cuisine, but Switzerland can be surprising.
Let us know if you're interested!
Thanks!
Julie & Petros
(PS: I'm new here and have no idea how pm work, sorry)


----------

